# Hello there!!



## joseborgesch (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello there, my name is Jose, I am 25, from Argentina. I got 2 cats (1 male 1yr old, 1 female 2 months old) and a French Bulldog (male 5yr old)

I love cats, I usually rescue and help animals from the streets when I can. Here are some pictures of them


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome! You have the perfect balance in your household with the cats and dogs so close. Congratulations, and they are so cute!


----------

